# Tip for Packing Out Your Food Waste



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

You&#8217;re backpacking, and you just cooked a meal for you and three other people. Now it&#8217;s time to clean up. While doing dishes you see there is food still in the pot you used to cook your scrumptious meal in, plus the dish water has food in it.

So what do you do? Don&#8217;t just dump it into the woods for the animals to eat and risk getting sick off of your food. Strain the pots and dishwater, and put the left over food in a plastic bag to pack out (which if done properly there should be very little to pack out). But what to use for a strainer? A kitchen strainer from home is to bulky to pack on this kind of trip. Well, I would suggest a frisbee. Yes that&#8217;s right a frisbee. Just get a frisbee and pound some nail holes big enough for water to pass through but not the food particles, and put in a lot of holes. The frisbee is very lightweight, and very pack able solution to this problem. Besides when your done doing the dishes, you now have something to play with.

Using this tip makes it much easier to pack out all of the food waste you bring with you.


Read More Great Tips Here...


----------

